

Join the herd - adamtait
http://taitology.com/2011/09/join-the-herd/
Why it's ok to love Apple.
======
adamtait
I think Sydney Australia has the biggest #fomo epidemic the world over. I
challenge you to find anyone in that city who does not have an iPhone.

Would that make Sydney a great place to launch a new business?

What is it about that city which inspires the widespread desire to copy our
peers?

